# Anyone doing Clean Eating?



## LuckyD

I have just started this, and was wondering if anyone else is doing Clean Eating? I am loving it so far, have always tried to be healthy but this is definitely improved my diet, while never being hungry - it's great.

I have also just started exercising (when I can with an almost one year old) in a bid to get healthier!

Anyone doing the same?


----------



## magnolius

Do you mean the Tosca Reno book? Or eating as many whole unprocessed foods as possible?

I try my best to eat whole foods but I do eat processed foods like yogurt, cheese, bread and pasta.


----------



## LuckyD

magnolius said:


> Do you mean the Tosca Reno book? Or eating as many whole unprocessed foods as possible?
> 
> I try my best to eat whole foods but I do eat processed foods like yogurt, cheese, bread and pasta.

Yeah, I haven't read the Tosca Reno book, but I am following the basic principles - eating whole foods, combining lean protein, whole grains and good fats etc etc - oh and eating every four hours. 

But yeah, I also eat cheese and yoghurt - I am still breastfeeding so don't want to cut out too much dairy. 

I am finding it a great way just to reduce the amount of unneeded rubbish in my diet. Have you seen this website? 

https://www.thegraciouspantry.com/

Amazing recipes and great info!


----------



## magnolius

Those fajitas look pretty yummy!


----------



## ILoveShoes

I did this for a while; I cut out wheat, dairy, processed foods, sugar, and alcohol. I lost a fair bit of weight while I was doing it.
I don't do it now, as I'm training for a marathon, and I didn't feel like I was getting enough carbs by eating this way.


----------



## LuckyD

ILoveShoes said:


> I did this for a while; I cut out wheat, dairy, processed foods, sugar, and alcohol. I lost a fair bit of weight while I was doing it.
> I don't do it now, as I'm training for a marathon, and I didn't feel like I was getting enough carbs by eating this way.

Wow, that's a lot to cut out - you must have good will power!

I am still eating wheat and dairy - with clean eating you try and combine lean protein and complex carbs with every meal - so just making sure the carbs I eat are wholegrains etc....


----------



## LuckyD

These are the basic principles of Clean Eating if anyone is interested:


https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumbl...278296&Signature=qhnkbYlHAY10KXArH2xqwqh8vBI=


----------



## ILoveShoes

LuckyD said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> I did this for a while; I cut out wheat, dairy, processed foods, sugar, and alcohol. I lost a fair bit of weight while I was doing it.
> I don't do it now, as I'm training for a marathon, and I didn't feel like I was getting enough carbs by eating this way.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot to cut out - you must have good will power!
> 
> I am still eating wheat and dairy - with clean eating you try and combine lean protein and complex carbs with every meal - so just making sure the carbs I eat are wholegrains etc....Click to expand...

Yeah, my main sources of carbs were veg and brown rice. 
When I started marathon training though, I decided I needed bread and the odd bit of pasta too! He he.
Good luck with it :)


----------



## Lubbird

Sounds interesting :) What things would you not eat then? I don't know much about clean eating lol.

ETA: That website isn't working btw x


----------



## LuckyD

Lubbird said:


> Sounds interesting :) What things would you not eat then? I don't know much about clean eating lol.
> 
> ETA: That website isn't working btw x

Oh, sorry! Try this:

https://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating/


So basically you don't eat any white flours/grains, sugar, alcohol, or processed foods. You try and eat food as close to the natural state as possible. And the idea is that instead of three big meals a day you eat 5 small meals, and you combine lean protein and complex carbs with every meal. 

It's actually really easy and yummy! The idea is that it's not a 'diet', it's a lifestyle change, so you dont count calories or anything like that, but I have been doing it for three weeks and feel much better and have definitely lost a bit of weight.

Lots of awesome recipes on the website above!


----------



## Lubbird

So is it kind of like the raw food diet then? Sounds good but I like cooking my food lol


----------



## LuckyD

Oh no, you totally cook your food! Just do things like use wholegrain pasta instead of white etc etc...

It's really good and easy!


----------

